# Who was...



## Hadley4000 (Jul 3, 2008)

The first to hit sub-10 in competition?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 3, 2008)

What, is this a quiz where we're supposed to answer Thibaut?

(Or are you just too lazy to look it up?)
(And by the way, I didn't look this up.)


----------



## Faz (Jul 3, 2008)

off the top of your head eh?


----------



## joey (Jul 3, 2008)

I think you're meant to add another question?

Who got 1:02.27 on two different puzzles? Which makes 1:02.27 and 54.83 my two most wanted BLD times. (54.22 is up there too)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 3, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> What, is this a quiz where we're supposed to answer Thibaut?
> 
> (Or are you just too lazy to look it up?)
> (And by the way, I didn't look this up.)



Too lazy to go through all the people who have hit it, and all the competitions, when someone here probably knows it without looking.


----------



## Kyle™ (Jul 3, 2008)

how about - who were the only two people to break sub 10 both solves on the first round of 2x2x2 at WC2005, yet one of them didn't go to the second round which makes no sense.


----------



## SkateTracker (Jul 3, 2008)

KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> It was chris hardwick. WITHOUT LOOKING.



Umm, it was Thibaut Jacquinot?

(with looking )


----------



## Stefan (Jul 4, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Too lazy to go through all the people who have hit it, and all the competitions



What?
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=&eventId=333&years=&history=History



Hadley4000 said:


> when someone here probably knows it without looking.


Right. Better waste other people's time than spend a little yourself.



KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! said:


> who were the only two people to break sub 10 both solves on the first round of 2x2x2 at WC2005


False.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 5, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Too lazy to go through all the people who have hit it, and all the competitions
> ...




I didn't know of the first link.

How is it wasting someone's time if they already know it?


----------



## tim (Jul 5, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



Only Frank Morris can type "Thibaut Jacquinot" in 0 seconds!


----------



## Stefan (Jul 5, 2008)

tim said:


> Only Frank Morris can type "Thibaut Jacquinot" in 0 seconds!


Opening the thread and reading the message also takes time (except Frank, of course). And then multiply the wasted time per person by the number of persons.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 5, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Only Frank Morris can type "Thibaut Jacquinot" in 0 seconds!
> ...



Of course Stefan you understand that your posts in this thread suffer from exactly the same problem. I had to spend time to read your hateful post, and so did everybody else. Of course, I could have ignored it, but same goes for you and this thread 

Having said that, I agree that this thread is a waste of space. People read these forums in hopes of being enriched in some way from interesting discussion of interesting topics. This thread was created out of laziness, and for personal gain, making it a little selfish  

And thats my analysis of things!


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 5, 2008)

joey said:


> Who got 1:02.27 on two different puzzles? Which makes 1:02.27 and 54.83 my two most wanted BLD times. (54.22 is up there too)



Lucas Garron has had 1:02.27 single from both 3x3x3 and Square-1. 54.83 was Kuti's official record, and 54.22 is the current official WR. And 1:02.27 because Lucas is your hero.

And now. Who is the best ranked Petrus-user for 3x3x3 single (WCA)?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 5, 2008)

My first post had the link so it had something useful. The second one... yes, I was aware it somewhat suffers from the same problem, and I actually thought thrice about posting it. But people still reading this thread should by now know what it's about. Plus I'm only answering questions, and if Hadley really didn't understand how he wasted time, I hope I helped him, and thereby also others. And yes, these are the things I consciously considered before posting again.


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 5, 2008)

ooveehoo said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Who got 1:02.27 on two different puzzles? Which makes 1:02.27 and 54.83 my two most wanted BLD times. (54.22 is up there too)
> ...



I think I'll waste some of my time and take a crack at your question. 
Anthony Hsu? (without looking)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 5, 2008)

hmm... you didn't add a question, allow me :]

Who was the winner of the BLD event at the 2007 WC when Kuti's times were removed?


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 5, 2008)

dolphyfan said:


> ooveehoo said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Correct!


----------



## Kyle™ (Jul 5, 2008)

oops, it was 3 years ago. cut me some slack.

1	Leyan Lo	5.34 USA	5.34 10.06
2	Vincent Le	6.53 USA	6.53 19.45
3	Yuki Hayashi	7.09 Japan	7.09 8.61
4	Masayuki Akimoto	7.12 Japan	7.12 8.21
5	Jason Thong	7.12	NR Canada	7.12 14.92
6	Josh Silverman	7.15 USA	7.15 17.59
7	Joël van Noort	8.21	NR Netherlands	8.21 11.40
8	Frank Chang	8.38 USA	8.38 13.47
9	Kyle Allaire	8.41 USA	8.41 9.77


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

ooveehoo said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Who got 1:02.27 on two different puzzles? Which makes 1:02.27 and 54.83 my two most wanted BLD times. (54.22 is up there too)
> ...



Pretty nice work there!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 6, 2008)

ooveehoo said:


> dolphyfan said:
> 
> 
> > ooveehoo said:
> ...



WRONG! It's Johannes.


----------



## tim (Jul 6, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> ooveehoo said:
> 
> 
> > dolphyfan said:
> ...



I don't know if Anthony Hsu uses Petrus, but if he does you're wrong. Anthony got a 11.19 and Johannes a 11.96 solve.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 6, 2008)

I go by average rankings 

Anthony does use petrus though.


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 6, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> I go by average rankings
> 
> Anthony does use petrus though.



The question was "Who is the best ranked Petrus-user for 3x3x3 *single *(WCA)?", so the correct answer is Hsu.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 6, 2008)

O.... didn't quite catch that


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 6, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> hmm... you didn't add a question, allow me :]
> 
> Who was the winner of the BLD event at the 2007 WC when Kuti's times were removed?



Rafal Guzewicz from Poland:
2:04.00 DNF 1:32.53


----------



## Stefan (Jul 6, 2008)

Who was the only person competing in five WCA competitions in 2004?


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 6, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Who was the only person competing in five WCA competitions in 2004?



Lars Petrus ;-)

Chris


----------



## Stefan (Jul 6, 2008)

Argh, Chris, how could you find out so quickly? Now I have to find a fact about you which even you yourself don't know!


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 6, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Argh, Chris, how could you find out so quickly? Now I have to find a fact about you which even you yourself don't know!



Haha Stefan to be fair I had it narrowed down to a small group, and I tested each one.

Ton Dennenbroek, Leyan Lo, Tyson Mao, Ron van Bruchem, Lars Petrus. I tested in that order. I was almost certain it was Ton at first, and it surprised me that even Leyan didn't have 5. Tyson I knew attended each California competition, but I was unsure of how many he competed in. I did remember Lars, after the Kennedy Middle competition, joking that he had been to a lot of competitions back in 2004, so I tried him and voila!

As for me, the only interesting factoid I can think of is that currently my official in competition 3x3x3 BLD accuracy rate (23/38 or 60.5%) is worse than my 5x5x5 BLD accuracy rate (8/13 or 61.5%). This is not true at all in my practice at home, where it's quite the opposite. Also, both of these are a far cry from my target goals of 90% accurate for best of 2 rounds and 80% accurate for best of 3 rounds :-S

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2008)

Chris, even more strange than you is Daniel Beyer: his 3x3x3 BLD accuracy is 4/21 = 19%, his 4x4x4 BLD accuracy is 3/15 = 20%, and his 5x5x5 BLD accuracy is 2/8 = 25% (if you don't count the DNS, but even if you count that it's 2/9 = 22%). So Daniel gets progressively more accurate as the cubes get bigger. I bet he's looking forward to the 11x11x11 - he might never miss on that one!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

Besides me, has anyone else ever done a 100% succesfull multiblind before doing a single blind succesfully?


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 8, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Besides me, has anyone else ever done a 100% succesfull multiblind before doing a single blind succesfully?



Piotr Frankowski (Poland)


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 9, 2008)

Stefan, are you by any change going to be working on downloadable wca results soon? (this?)


----------



## Stefan (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry about that. I'm finished with university but I still don't get much done, partly because I now have a full-time job, and right now because of US Open preparations (mostly travel preparation, not much cubing practice). And I still need to properly discuss it with Ron first. But it's high on my priority list (or rather the project around it is).


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2008)

ooveehoo said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Besides me, has anyone else ever done a 100% succesfull multiblind before doing a single blind succesfully?
> ...


Thanks for finding my new soulmate


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 10, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Chris, even more strange than you is Daniel Beyer: his 3x3x3 BLD accuracy is 4/21 = 19%, his 4x4x4 BLD accuracy is 3/15 = 20%, and his 5x5x5 BLD accuracy is 2/8 = 25% (if you don't count the DNS, but even if you count that it's 2/9 = 22%). So Daniel gets progressively more accurate as the cubes get bigger. I bet he's looking forward to the 11x11x11 - he might never miss on that one!



More Daniel Beyer trivia: His accuracy rate on all BLD events (counting his 0/8 multi as 8 DNFs) in contests that Bob went to is 6.9%. At contests Bob didn't go to, it's 30.4%.

Incidentally, I'm 35% when Bob is there and 50% when he isn't. Rowe is 51% with Bob and 68% without. Is Bob just bad luck to everyone in BLD?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 10, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Chris, even more strange than you is Daniel Beyer: his 3x3x3 BLD accuracy is 4/21 = 19%, his 4x4x4 BLD accuracy is 3/15 = 20%, and his 5x5x5 BLD accuracy is 2/8 = 25% (if you don't count the DNS, but even if you count that it's 2/9 = 22%). So Daniel gets progressively more accurate as the cubes get bigger. I bet he's looking forward to the 11x11x11 - he might never miss on that one!
> ...



everyone is just intimidated by his grizzly, manly facial hair. if he shaved you guys would be fine.


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Chris, even more strange than you is Daniel Beyer: his 3x3x3 BLD accuracy is 4/21 = 19%, his 4x4x4 BLD accuracy is 3/15 = 20%, and his 5x5x5 BLD accuracy is 2/8 = 25% (if you don't count the DNS, but even if you count that it's 2/9 = 22%). So Daniel gets progressively more accurate as the cubes get bigger. I bet he's looking forward to the 11x11x11 - he might never miss on that one!
> ...



I DNF all my solves with Bob goes. I even DNF a 3x3 speedsolve when he was there and a 3x3 OH too.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2008)

Bob is not bad luck for everyone. My accuracy on all BLD events when he's there is 8/14 = 57%, but my accuracy when he's not there is 1/5 = 20%. So I can't seem to BLD solve without Bob there. I actually think I need to start paying him to come to my competitions. Not only do I do better, but it gets rid of my competition.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 10, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Chris, even more strange than you is Daniel Beyer: his 3x3x3 BLD accuracy is 4/21 = 19%, his 4x4x4 BLD accuracy is 3/15 = 20%, and his 5x5x5 BLD accuracy is 2/8 = 25% (if you don't count the DNS, but even if you count that it's 2/9 = 22%). So Daniel gets progressively more accurate as the cubes get bigger. I bet he's looking forward to the 11x11x11 - he might never miss on that one!
> ...



I am better with Bob around (44% vs. 50%)


----------



## LarsN (Jul 10, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> ooveehoo said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



I did 3 dnf single BLD attempts at Danísh open 2008 which is my only competition so far. Then I did a successfull 3/3 multibld. Maybe I can be your half soulmate


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2008)

Cool - you can tell people, "I can only solve Rubik's cubes blindfolded in groups of three."


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 10, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> More Daniel Beyer trivia: His accuracy rate on all BLD events (counting his 0/8 multi as 8 DNFs) in contests that Bob went to is 6.9%. At contests Bob didn't go to, it's 30.4%.
> 
> Incidentally, I'm 35% when Bob is there and 50% when he isn't. Rowe is 51% with Bob and 68% without. Is Bob just bad luck to everyone in BLD?



Bob is a curse. I got 100% DNF in competition. Bob was at princeton and DC 08.


----------



## LarsN (Jul 10, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Cool - you can tell people, "I can only solve Rubik's cubes blindfolded in groups of three."



It's my new pickup line


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Bob is not bad luck for everyone. My accuracy on all BLD events when he's there is 8/14 = 57%, but my accuracy when he's not there is 1/5 = 20%. So I can't seem to BLD solve without Bob there. I actually think I need to start paying him to come to my competitions. Not only do I do better, but it gets rid of my competition.




If you are paying Bob to go to competitons, I'll pay you to get out of my competitons.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 10, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Bob is not bad luck for everyone. My accuracy on all BLD events when he's there is 8/14 = 57%, but my accuracy when he's not there is 1/5 = 20%. So I can't seem to BLD solve without Bob there. I actually think I need to start paying him to come to my competitions. Not only do I do better, but it gets rid of my competition.
> ...



Can I pay you to stop going to competitions? (At least stop participating in any event that you have DNFed in.)


----------



## MistArts (Jul 10, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



But I've DNFed in 3x3, OH, BLD and FMC. So I would only do 2x2, 4x4, 5x5 and clock (when I get one). *THINKS* 

It's a deal! for the next competiton at least.


----------



## Gunnar (Jul 10, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Chris, even more strange than you is Daniel Beyer: his 3x3x3 BLD accuracy is 4/21 = 19%, his 4x4x4 BLD accuracy is 3/15 = 20%, and his 5x5x5 BLD accuracy is 2/8 = 25% (if you don't count the DNS, but even if you count that it's 2/9 = 22%). So Daniel gets progressively more accurate as the cubes get bigger. I bet he's looking forward to the 11x11x11 - he might never miss on that one!



Haha, interesting. 

That reminds my of my poor BLD stats. I had 11 DNFs before my first official time.

Question: Has anyone had more DNFs in 3x3BLD before his/her first success than me (Gunnar Krig)?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2008)

Gunnar said:


> Question: Has anyone had more DNFs in 3x3BLD before his/her first success than me (Gunnar Krig)?



I keep hoping Bruce Norskog will eventually get one. (I saw him trying at the Virginia Open.) I know he can do it, and he keeps valiantly trying every chance he gets. If he ever does, he'll greatly exceed your number. Bruce, please keep trying!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 10, 2008)

Gunnar, Bob Burton also has 11. I can't find anyone with more than that yet.


----------



## Gunnar (Jul 10, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Gunnar, Bob Burton also has 11. I can't find anyone with more than that yet.



Great to hear I'm not alone inthe bottom (sorry Bob). 

You can imagin how happy I was when I finally got a result. it was a good time for me too.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh wait, Gunnar, Arnaud had 13. Sorry, you and Bob lost your title.


----------



## Gunnar (Jul 11, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Oh wait, Gunnar, Arnaud had 13. Sorry, you and Bob lost your title.



Typical, i'm not even best at being worst.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Oh wait, Gunnar, Arnaud had 13. Sorry, you and Bob lost your title.



But you could factor in the fact that Arnaud got 2/2 in MultiBLD at the Czech Open 2007. At that point he had no more than 7 DNFs in 3x3x3 BLD. So if you count all 3x3x3 BLD solves including multis, Gunnar and Bob still had more DNFs on 3x3x3s in competition than Arnaud before getting their first one.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> The first to hit sub-10 in competition?



i saw Eric Limeback get a 9.77 or something like that at the Ohio open this year
it was awesome xD

::EDIT::
oh- never mind, i thought the question was who has seen someone get a sub-10 in competition.. oops


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 11, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wait, Gunnar, Arnaud had 13. Sorry, you and Bob lost your title.
> ...



Well, if you want to count all multis, then you have to count Arnaud's two 0/2's before then, bringing his total up to 11, which is a tie with Gunnar and Bob.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...



Oh, whoops - I missed those. You're right.


----------

